# Cleaning a tank



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello all, I was wondering this, scrubbing sponges/ pads that are at the LPS are seeming pricey to me. The dollar store has packs of sponges. Is there really any difference between the 10 cent sponge/ pad compared to teh $10.00 pet store? I noticed on one package of sponges that it says "not for aquarium use", but other "yellow and green" ones do not. Is there some sort of chemical in the non pet store sponge compared to the expensive ones?
thanks


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

It can be a bit of a gamble with the dollar store sponges as to what additives they may contain. I can say without hessitation that the "face puff" sponges, as I call them, that you can buy at Shoppers or any pharmacy are fine in the water. They are sort of teardrop shaped. If you really don't know what these look like I can find the brand but they work really well. A good amount of friction without scratching the tank.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Most sponges that you buy at the local store (i.e. Dollar Store, Drug Store, Grocery Store, etc.) are not suitable for aquarium use as they have been treated prior to being shiiped with chemicals such as anti fungal agents that can be lethal to your fish. I never use a spnge to clean my tank, I use filter floss and it works perfectly fine for cleaning.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I use the ol' credit card. Works wonders.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL same... Old drivers licence.. Old big als card.. rofl


----------

